# Он было согласился



## Mike06

Здравствуйте!

Я сейчас читаю книгу «Иван» В. О. Богомолов и заметил эту интересную конструкцию:
_
«- Его отправляли в училище, и *он было согласился*. Утром должны были оформить документ, а ночью он ушёл...»
_
Я знаю, что был плюсквамперфект в древнерусском языке, но он ещё существует? Он часто используется, или считается старомодным? Это формальное выражение или неформальное? И почему здесь написано «он_* было *согласился_», а не «_он *был * согласился_»?

Спасибо всем заранее за помощь,

Майкл


----------



## Vovan

"Было" can mean things like "would do (back then)", "used to do", etc. In this case the word is enclosed in commas. The synonym is "бывало".

But in your sentence the meaning is different:
the man *initially* said yes (but then refused).

"Было" literally means "it _was_ (that)".

I'm not sure as to the optimal translation into English. Let's see what others have to offer...


----------



## Vadim K

Мне кажется, что в данном случае предложение можно перевести как "... and he *seemed/appeared* to agree".


----------



## Sobakus

This construction is very much alive in the modern language, but unlike the Old Russian pluperfect, the auxiliary doesn't conjugate for person because it's been degrammaticalised – было is now understood literally. The meaning it expresses is that of the English pluperfect, but with the limitation that the action was reversed afterwards. The exact translation depends the context, as always, and in this case "seemed to" fits the bill.


----------



## -Nisa-

_он* было *согласился = было похоже, что он согласился / он почти что согласился (но в последний момент передумал) / он вроде как согласился (но позже передумал)
_
В данном случае_* было *_не означает, что это произошло. Оно выражает недопонимание и сомнение.
Эта форма сейчас используется и достаточно часто, но всё-таки мне кажется, что раньше ей пользовались чаще.

_он *был * согласился  - _эта фраза не имеет смысла


----------



## Q-cumber

БЫЛО
*БЫ́ЛО* (без удар.), частица. употр. при прош. вр. глаголов *для обозначения, что действие началось, было предположено, начато, но не совершилось*. _«На ель ворона взгромоздясь, позавтракать было совсем уж собралась, да призадумалась.»_ _Крылов_.


_Толковый словарь Ушакова. Д.Н. Ушаков. 1935-1940._


----------



## Awwal12

Q-cumber said:


> *БЫ́ЛО* (без удар.), частица. употр. при прош. вр. глаголов *для обозначения, что действие началось, было предположено, начато, но не совершилось*.


That.


Mike06 said:


> Я знаю, что был плюсквамперфект в древнерусском языке, но он ещё существует?


Not in the standard Russian, no. In some northern Russian dialects it exists (снег был выпал..., я была роботала... etc.), but even there the plusquamperfect meaning is secondary (those constructions more typically express remote moments of the past) and inconsistent.


----------



## Rosett

Плюсквамперфект в современном русском в прежней грамматической форме (ныне упрощённой) сохранил одну из своих функций: для выражения отменённого результата в прошлом, и является чистым перфектом по своей сути (действие, начатое в прошлом и продолжавшее к некоторому моменту в прошлом, когда оно было прервано другим действием или само прекратилось). Благодаря семантике данной конструкции в русском, прерывающее действие, если оно было, может и не упоминаться непосредственно: оно подразумевается по смыслу. Это полностью стандартная формальная грамматическая конструкция. Прямой перевод подобных конструкций на английский требует, по идее, употребления Past Perfect Continuous. В примере ОП это будет, например: "... and he had been agreeing."
Please compare with:
"19 juil. 2010 - Previously he had been agreeing to let the kids sleep in the den with the A/C on but last night it happened again. It was a very uncomfortable ..."


----------



## Vadim K

Rosett said:


> В примере ОП, это будет, например: "... and he had been agreeing."
> Please compare with:
> "19 juil. 2010 - Previously he had been agreeing to let the kids sleep in the den with the A/C on but last night it happened again. It was a very uncomfortable ..."



По грамматическим правилам английского языка глагол "_agree_" относится к Non-continuous verbs и не должен употребляться во временах Continuous.


----------



## Awwal12

Rosett said:


> и является чистым перфектом по своей сути (действие, начатое в прошлом и продолжавшее к некоторому моменту в прошлом, когда оно было прервано другим действием или само прекратилось)


Вы сейчас про имперфект пишете вообще-то.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

There's an interesting (65-page) paper on this было construction (in English) with many examples, discussion of associated syntax and usage, and references here* ('THE USE OF THE PARTICLE БЫЛО IN MODERN RUSSIAN', A.A. BARENTSEN, _Dutch Studies in Russian Linguistics_).

In the OP's context, I think I'd say _he had apparently agreed_. Simple past is ok too, it depends on how the tenses of the other (English) verbs are framed at that point in the narrative.

[Later add: I'm reliably informed (thank you, Vadim K) that the link address I gave will not work for external users, but if you search on the first few words of the title of the paper, you should find it easily.]


----------



## Sobakus

Q-cumber said:


> БЫЛО
> *БЫ́ЛО* (без удар.), частица. употр. при прош. вр. глаголов *для обозначения, что действие началось, было предположено, начато, но не совершилось*. _«На ель ворона взгромоздясь, позавтракать было совсем уж собралась, да призадумалась.»_ _Крылов_.
> 
> 
> _Толковый словарь Ушакова. Д.Н. Ушаков. 1935-1940._


Если пример в первом сообщении не демонстрирует неправильности этого определения, то это наверняка сделает _"Я было встал, но потом снова сел"_. На мой взгляд, совершенно очевидно, что речь идёт о действии с обращённым результатом, но я никак не вижу каких-либо ограничений по завершённости.


----------



## Rosett

Awwal12 said:


> Вы сейчас про имперфект пишете вообще-то.


У имперфекта нет ни начала, ни конца.
Роль имперфекта в современном русском перешла к деепричастиям.


----------



## Rosett

Отно


Vadim K said:


> По грамматическим правилам английского языка глагол "_agree_" относится к Non-continuous verbs и не должен употребляться во временах Continuous.


Относится, но употребляется, хотя и редко. Может быть, пуристам это режет слух.
"That morning he had agreed for the purchase of five miles of the line, and he had been agreeing with another party for five miles, on such terms as would justify ..."
"Feb 15, 2011 - Howell said he had been agreeing with everything police had said, treating officers like church elders. He added: "If I had been accused of ..."


----------



## Rosett

Enquiring Mind said:


> There's an interesting (65-page) paper on this было construction (in English) with many examples, discussion of associated syntax and usage, and references here* ('THE USE OF THE PARTICLE БЫЛО IN MODERN RUSSIAN', A.A. BARENTSEN, _Dutch Studies in Russian Linguistics_).
> 
> In the OP's context, I think I'd say _he had apparently agreed_.


Rendered back to Russian, the suggested phrases become "_он, судя по всему/очевидно/с очевидностью, согласился_", or simply "_он согласился_" (simple past.)
An introduction with "initially" would make more sense: "_Initially, he had agreed_," but, again, rendered back to Russian, become "_изначально он согласился_." The problem is that Russian "_было согласился_", by itself, carries a technically progressive, unfinished action, perceived as continuous in terms of English grammar, equal to "_перед этим_/_сначала он соглашался_".
The Russian plusquamperfect (whatever is left  in the modern grammar) is a simple yet concise way to express such a meaning.


----------



## Q-cumber

Sobakus said:


> Если пример в первом сообщении не демонстрирует неправильности этого определения, то это наверняка сделает _"Я было встал, но потом снова сел"_. На мой взгляд, совершенно очевидно, что речь идёт о действии с обращённым результатом, но я никак не вижу каких-либо ограничений по завершённости.


Но ведь в вашем примере под "встать" подразумевается не просто "встать", а "принять вертикальное положение и в нем остаться". Поэтому особых противоречий я тут не вижу. Впрочем, у Ожегова приводится более точная формулировка:

*БЫЛО*

БЫЛО, частица. Употр. *для обозначения того, что действие началось или предполагалось, но было прервано или не завершилось. *Пошел б., да остановился. Хотел было поехать, да не получилось. Стал б. учителем, да не понравилось. * Было б(ы) (разг.) и было б (устар. разг.), частица - в сочетании с неопр. выражает сожаление по поводу того, что что-то не сделано или сделано то, чего не следовало делать. Было б тебе помолчать (напрасно ты не помолчал)


----------



## Awwal12

Rosett said:


> У имперфекта нет ни начала, ни конца.


Точнее сказать, что имперфект не протекает за конкретный отрезок времени. Если действие завершено за конкретный отрезок времени или вообще точечное, то мы говорим об аористе.
Но перфект - это действие в прошлом, имеющее существенный результат в настоящем. И английский Present Perfect, и древнерусский перфект - это *настоящее* время и по смыслу, и морфологически. He *has* died, онъ *есть* оумерлъ - "он умер в какой-то момент в прошлом и, что существенно, является мертвым и сейчас".


----------



## Xavier61

Rosett said:


> Rendered back to Russian, the suggested phrases become "_он, судя по всему/очевидно/с очевидностью, согласился_", or simply "_он согласился_" (simple past.)
> An introduction with "initially" would make more sense: "_Initially, he had agreed_," but, again, rendered back to Russian, become "_изначально он согласился_." The problem is that Russian "_было согласился_", by itself, carries a technically progressive, unfinished action, perceived as continuous in terms of English grammar, equal to "_перед этим_/_сначала он соглашался_".


 "Раскрыла было рот" (Преступление и наказание) . Seems to describe also a  progressive unfinished action.
https://books.google.es/books?id=iuUaAgAAQBAJ&pg=PA89&lpg=PA89&dq="раскрыла++было+рот"&source=bl&ots=kHJL5pebzm&sig=sFTVFdA2KNMq237pEPQWvkXwpKU&hl=es&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi4rqqY8IzUAhVEtxQKHbquAegQ6AEIJjAE#v=onepage&q="раскрыла было рот"&f=false
Also in modern literarure:
Она раскрыла было рот, чтобы запротестовать, но Эмилиан так гневно на нее посмотрел, что она сочла за лучшее промолчать.
Has this tense have a name in Russian?


----------



## Vovan

In Modern Russian, the tense is just the Past, and "было" is a particle. The phenomenon is close to "Hardly did she open her mouth..." in English (in terms of not postulating any new "tense").

In older grammars (pre-revolutionary), "было" is considered to be an auxiliary verb. As for the "tense", can't say...

Update: In Vostokov's Grammar (1831), the tense is still the Past:


> Времена получают ещё особенные значения от присовокупления к ним слов _бывало, было, бы._
> 
> 
> Востоков. Грамматика (Google Books)





> Безличный _было _прилагается к прошедшим временам совершенного вида, для показания, в окончательном виде, что действие не дошло до исполнения; в начинательном, что начавшееся действие не имело продолжения, напр. _Прочёл было. Сказал было. Стал было читать. Стал было говорить._
> 
> Там же.





> Безличные вспомогательные _было _и _бывало _ставятся обыкновенно после глагола изъявительного наклонения, с коим сочинены.
> 
> Там же.


I should note that the author considered there to be three Moods in Russian: the Infinitive, the Indicative, and the Imperative.
So we can't know what he would have thought if he had taken the Subjunctive/Conditional/... to exist in Russian.


----------



## Sobakus

Q-cumber said:


> Но ведь в вашем примере под "встать" подразумевается не просто "встать", а "принять вертикальное положение и в нем остаться".


Это было бы верно, если бы русское прошедшее время до сих пор было перфектом, как описывает постом ниже вашего Awwal12. Но на самом деле оно описывает не результат действия, а само действие в прошлом – встал (а потом мог и сесть), согласился (а потом мог и передумать), вышел (а потом мог войти обратно).


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> Это было бы верно, если бы русское прошедшее время до сих пор было перфектом, как описывает постом ниже вашего Awwal12. Но на самом деле оно описывает не результат действия, а само действие в прошлом – встал (а потом мог и сесть), согласился (а потом мог и передумать), вышел (а потом мог войти обратно).


Перфект формально отсутствует в современной грамматике (в отличие от плюсквамперфекта), но функции его никуда не делись: просто они разделились между другими категориями, включая прошедшее время.
Сравните с классическим примером:
"Тучи над городом встали,
В воздухе пахнет грозой..."
Тучи встали (и сейчас стоят), в воздухе (сейчас) пахнет грозой - это перфект.

Другой сравнимый по контексту литературный вариант может послужить примером простого прошедшего времени, выраженного тем же глаголом:
"Тучи над городом встали.
Ветер-бродяга притих..."
Тучи тогда встали (стояли) и ветер притих одновременно.


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> In Modern Russian, the tense is just the Past, and "было" is a particle. The phenomenon is close to "Hardly did she open her mouth..." in English (in terms of not postulating any new "tense").
> 
> In older grammars (pre-revolutionary), "было" is considered to be an auxiliary verb. As for the "tense", can't say...
> 
> Update: In Vostokov's Grammar (1831), the tense is still the Past:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should note that the author considered there to be three Moods in Russian: the Infinitive, the Indicative, and the Imperative.
> So we can't know what he would have thought if he had taken the Subjunctive/Conditional/... to exist in Russian.


Из того, что "было" превратилось в неизменяемую частицу из вспомогательного глагола, плюсквамперфект не перестал быть плюсквамперфектом ни по роли, ни по сути. Это настоящая аналитическая форма глагольного времени. Сравните хотя бы с частицей "бы": сослагательное наклонение осталось сослагательным наклонением а подобной аналитической форме.
Да, данная форма плюсквамперфекта ныне ограничена одной функцией (из нескольких, присущих древнему плюсквамперфекту): для описания действия, прерванного другим действием или готового к исполнению, но не состоявшегося, в прошлом. (На самом деле, не только эта функция сохранилась в виде отдельной формы с "было"; другая такая - неактуальное действие в прошлом). В данном представлении прослеживается нормальная линия развития языка, знание которой позволяет изучающему русский язык опираться на параллели с подобными формами и категориями в родном языке. Раскрытие категорий русского языка без такого понимания ставит изучающего перед необходимостью бессмысленного заучивания не связанных между собой правил, предписываемых грамматикой школьного уровня.


----------



## Rosett

Awwal12 said:


> Точнее сказать, что имперфект не протекает за конкретный отрезок времени. Если действие завершено за конкретный отрезок времени или вообще точечное, то мы говорим об аористе.
> Но перфект - это действие в прошлом, имеющее существенный результат в настоящем. И английский Present Perfect, и древнерусский перфект - это *настоящее* время и по смыслу, и морфологически. He *has* died, онъ *есть* оумерлъ - "он умер в какой-то момент в прошлом и, что существенно, является мертвым и сейчас".


Ну да, а в современном плюсквамперфекте это звучит так: "Иисус Христос было умер, но снова воскрес".
О простых смертных тоже можно сказать что-то подобное, и именно в плюсквамперфекте:
"Nov 10, 2014 - Федюня тогда крепко запил, чуть не умер было, да как-то вдруг встрепенулся, опомнился. Соседям говорил: "Таняша приснилась..."


----------



## Mike06

Спасибо всем за помощь!


----------

